# Prolonged high-pitched noise coming from my Laptop speakers.



## caleb1988 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Hi,
I have a Toshiba Sat Pro U300 and the system itself seems to be working perfectly well. About 3months ago, my laptop began to make a noise, an unbearable constant high pitched noise. The only time that the noise stops is when the laptop is off and for a very brief period when windows starts up. The noise seems to come from the left speaker, but it continues whether I mute the speakers or not. As I always use a speaker connected via a jack cable for audio output, the fact that the speakers didn't work didn't really bother me, but I HAD to stop that sound or I would have thrown the laptop out of the window.
I looked on plenty of forums which all suggested disconnecting the speakers from the motherboard, but I din't really want to have to open up my laptop if I could help it. Since then, I managed to disable the speakers using the 'Hardware' tab of the 'Sounds and Audio devices properties' menu of the control panel. 
It was such a relief to find that there was no longer a loud, high-pitched noise. However, it seems to have disabled all sounds, including audio output through a jack connection. 
I need to have sound on my laptop but when I turn the speakers back on, the beeping begins again. I am pretty good at finding causes of problems on my own computer and finding solutions and believe me I've tried. It seems that there isn't much information out there about this problem.

If someone could please help me with this, I would greatly appreciate it. Either by telling me what the cause of the problem is or by suggesting a solution to the problem.
P.S.If I do need to disconnect speakers from the motherboard, could you possibly let me know how.

Thanks

Caleb:up:*


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

The noise comes from the left speaker whether it is the internal speakers or a set of external speakers (or headphones) plugged into the headphone jack?


----------



## caleb1988 (Apr 16, 2009)

It comes from the laptop's internal left speaker.?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

And if you plug in a set of headphones, the sound is not in the left earpiece?


----------



## caleb1988 (Apr 16, 2009)

No,the noise persists through the internal speakers even when headphones or external speakers are connected. Sound through the headphones/external speakers is clear but the noise from the left internal speaker remains. 
Also, the internal speakers make a muffled sound if the volume on the computer sound is high, even when sound is coming through headphones/external speakers.
Ideally, I would have the speakers replaced but money is tight so hopefully I can avoid this.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmmm, it does sound like there may be a pinched wire internally, not necessarily a bad speaker. I'm not familiar with this model, so I cannot tell you how to disassemble it to try to locate the problem. If you are mechanically inclined, you may be able to take it apart yourself. Be careful and pay attention to which screws came from which holes. Often they are different lengths.


----------



## caleb1988 (Apr 16, 2009)

ok,i'll probably give that a go.Thanks for your help dude
much appreciated


----------

